# Plumbing problem?



## City Slicker (Feb 7, 2010)

Im a painting contractor with a plumbing issue at my house. House was built in 1986, and in the basement there are two 4" pvc lines exiting through the concrete basement wall.

One line goes into the first septic tank from a sump pit in the basement floor - which I understand, no problem. 

Line #2 comes from a small sump pit in the floor that drains only a perimeter tile on the inside of the basement wall - sump pump never runs - always dry.

My question is, where does the line for #2 "usually" run once it gets on the other side of the basement wall? I want to do some landscaping above these pipe along the house, but wondering if I should just avoid landscaping in that area for fear of roots from schrubs?


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Could go into a dry well somewhere or gravity drain somewhere on the property or if you are in the "city" maybe drains into a storm drain.


----------



## Rob PA (Aug 30, 2010)

Can you toss a hose in there and fill it up.


----------



## City Slicker (Feb 7, 2010)

*?*

I live in the country, and yes Tim Im wondering also if its gravity drained.

Thinking about having someone camera the pipe, but wanted to post here first.


----------



## City Slicker (Feb 7, 2010)

*Hose?*

Hose will fit, but have not tried that.


----------



## City Slicker (Feb 7, 2010)

*!*

Thanks for moving this to the right forum - brain fart on my part!


----------



## Hmrepairs (Sep 11, 2010)

Are roots really a concern with PVC?


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Well, if it's 4" that's usually a sign of a storm sewer. If you don't have that then maybe it's a system where it drains into a makeshift french drain. If that's the case then roots would be a problem.

What depth does it exit at below final grade? If we had that number this would be easy to solve.

Mike


----------



## City Slicker (Feb 7, 2010)

*Thanks Mike....*

The pvc goes through the wall about 5' on the inside and about 2.5' below outside grade.

Im thinking too, this is some kind of gravity drain?


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Yea, what you have is a french drain type of situation where the clearwater crock gets dispersed under ground instead of the typical system of pumping it on the finish grade.

The pipe would have holes in it and roots would be a concern.

Photos would be a plus of course, but at 2 1/2 feet i'll bet that's what it is.

Mike


----------



## Stefano (Sep 30, 2021)

Delete post


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Stefano said:


> plumber


Post is 11 years old don't think he's interested in a plumber.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Stefano said:


> plumber


Hea been down in his basement for 11 years, waiting for you to tell him to hire a plumber.

Unfortunately, due to the length of time involved, Mr. Slicker died of starvation many years ago.


----------



## mary9876 (7 mo ago)

Low Water Pressure 
Slow or Clogged Drains. 
Sump Pump Failure


----------



## Hate Stress (Jul 31, 2020)

He's probably still working on it


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

I'm wondering why the guy taking the video above didn't find the main and shut it off.


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

Kowboy said:


> I'm wondering why the guy taking the video above didn't find the main and shut it off.


Cause that's not nearly as fun as watching a guy drowning 🤣🤣


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I remember something about it was like a 100 dollar charge to have it turned off and the property management didn't want to pay it.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------

